# Solved: New news...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Texas PC Repair Now Requires PI License*

From its Texas Rangers to its enthusiastic take on the death penalty, the Lone Star State has long been known for its aggressive stance on law enforcement. Thanks to a strange new law, it's a sting that may soon be felt by a number of the state's computer-repair people.

A recently passed law requires that Texas computer-repair technicians have a private-investigator license, according to a story posted by a Dallas-Fort Worth CW affiliate.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2324220,00.asp


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I'll admit we have a few strange laws round these parts, but I saw nothing in the bill that relates to computer repairs that were not related to security firms. I saw nothing requiring a PI license for plain old computer repairs. This PC Mag article is almost as ridiculous as one of LANmaster's 'chicken little' postings.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this, apparently 'wording and interpreting' are at it again...

*Texas Private Investigation Series Summary*

We've written three stories and conducted three interviews regarding HB2833. The first was with the author of the law, Texas State Representative Joe Driver, the second with Matt Miller of the Institute for Justice, and the third with Texas Private Security Bureau Captain RenEarl Bowie.

Here is our editorial summary:

HB2833, the law designed to make changes to laws regarding private investigation but has PC and Network techs worried that their work may now be illegal, has caused confusion and worry from normal people doing normal jobs in a normal manner. Whatever the original intent of the law, it is clear to see from its effects that the law itself is poorly written.

http://www.networkperformancedaily.com/2008/07/texas_private_investigation_se_1.html


----------

